# AMD Mullins and Beema reviews and info



## vkl (Apr 29, 2014)

AMD mullins have been tested by various review sites though still more testing needs to be done.
All reviews till now have used AMD Discovery prototype tablet equipped with AMD mullins A10-Micro 6700T.Beema parts should get reviewed later.
CPU performance is quite good and graphics capability is way more than that of bay-trail parts.
The main thing that remains to be seen is the detailed power consumption numbers of these chips and thus impact on battery life.
This should come out in future tests and would also clear whether they are able to compete with intel counterparts in the same power or acceptable power envelope.Beema parts with their tdp indication are targeted mostly for low-power consuming laptops.

AnandTech Portal | AMD Beema/Mullins Architecture & Performance Preview
AMD Mullins And Beema APU Review - Tablet Processors
A first look at AMD's Mullins mobile APU - The Tech Report - Page 1
AMD Beema and Mullins Low-Power 2014 APUs Tested - HotHardware


----------



## Desmond (Apr 29, 2014)

About time AMD gets into the mobile market. These both seem promising.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 29, 2014)

^As per Indian market context,will AMD ever deliver Tablets running on Mullins or Beema APU chipset,here in INDIA????


----------



## Cilus (Apr 29, 2014)

Great find     [MENTION=135632]vkl[/MENTION], now going through the reviews.

Update:-

Just finished Anandtech and Tom's Hardware review and understood that the 4.5W A10 Micro 6700T is the Processor which I want in my Windows 8.1 Tablet. Intel BayTrail 3770D is no match for it, neither in CPU performance nor in GPU performance. in GPU performance, the stripped down HD Graphics of Bay Trail is like comparing HD 7950 with GT 450.  This AMD Processor is basically targeting the Ultra Thin Laptop or Barebone PC based on Baytrail celeron Processors with 10W TDP (J1900) and in lot of cases the 4.5W Processor beats it in CPU performance and in GPU performance, nothing to say.
Another thing, Javascript and Web Browsing performance, a critical aspect of a tablet, 6700T outperforms everything out there and the single threaded performance is also increased by a good margin. Here in Lame Mp3 Encoding test which is a very single threaded in nature and a weak spot for AMD for some long long time, 6700T actually beats Baytrail 3770D.

And can't resist to psost the Graphics performance image:-

*hothardware.com/articleimages/Item2176/3dm1.png

*hothardware.com/articleimages/Item2176/3dm4.png


----------



## vkl (Apr 30, 2014)

Yeah,if we compare raw performance of both cpu and gpu between A10-Micro 6700T and top end bay-trail parts for tablets then the former is pretty much ahead overall.
The one important thing to be seen though is power consumption numbers wrt bay-trail parts.If it's competitive there or even a bit here and there with bay-trail parts for tablets then definitely it would be overall better chip.The atom z3770 is estimated to use between ~1W-2.5W at SoC level by anandtech under heavy CPU usage.Need to see where top mullins parts are going to be in that relation.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 30, 2014)

That is true but there are plenty of 11" Windows Tablets are coming which are having Dual Core Celeron and Core i3/i5 4XXY series processors having 10W to 15W TDP. But their prices are far higher than the Bay Tail based Tablets. For example Dell Venue Pro 11 (10.8") 3770D baytrail model is coming at $498 whereas the i3 4010Y based one is coming at $799. The price difference is a pretty big $300. I think the 4.5W A10-6700T will fill up the gap between these two, between a Atom Quad Core and an i3 model. 6700T has better CPU processing power, both in single and multi-threaded workload and far better Graphics processing power. And the power envelope can be handled easily by 10" or higher sized tablets. Consider a $600 Tablet coming with nice 4GB Ram, a 2.4GHz 6700T Processor, 128GB of SSD and AMD R5 series Graphics....It will be choice of mobility where you really want some serious work to be done.


----------



## vkl (Sep 6, 2014)

Some Beema based laptops from various OEMs are available from some days.
Flex 2-14d seems a decent design win considering it is lightweight,flexible and features touch. Lenovo Flex 2-14D Notebook (APU Quad Core A6/ 4GB/ 500GB 8GB SSD/ Win8.1) (59-427873) Rs.32990 Price in India - Buy Lenovo Flex 2-14D Notebook (APU Quad Core A6/ 4GB/ 500GB 8GB SSD/ Win8.1) (59-427873) Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com

HP Pavilion 10z laptop comes with mullins based E1 Micro-6200T which is not available here.Not a single mullins based tablet is out yet.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 6, 2014)

Cilus said:


> That is true but there are plenty of 11" Windows Tablets are coming which are having Dual Core Celeron and Core i3/i5 4XXY series processors having 10W to 15W TDP. But their prices are far higher than the Bay Tail based Tablets. For example Dell Venue Pro 11 (10.8") 3770D baytrail model is coming at $498 whereas the i3 4010Y based one is coming at $799. The price difference is a pretty big $300. I think the 4.5W A10-6700T will fill up the gap between these two, between a Atom Quad Core and an i3 model. 6700T has better CPU processing power, both in single and multi-threaded workload and far better Graphics processing power. And the power envelope can be handled easily by 10" or higher sized tablets. Consider a $600 Tablet coming with nice 4GB Ram, a 2.4GHz 6700T Processor, 128GB of SSD and AMD R5 series Graphics....It will be choice of mobility where you really want some serious work to be done.


Very good review explanation by you.
But when will AMD based 10"~11" Tablets see the light of the day here in India? The (Indian) market is flooded with Tablets from Intel's Atom CPU.
Only XOLO Win the 10" Tablet running on AMD APU is present. Other OEM or Vendors seems not at all interested with AMD.


----------



## topgear (Dec 6, 2014)

Read these :

AMD backs away from the tablet market amidst yet another restructuring
*www.fudzilla.com/home/item/36394-amd-not-to-keen-to-dabble-in-tablet-chips


----------



## vkl (Dec 6, 2014)

AMD is financially weak.Makes sense for them to not waste much effort in a low margin or lossy area unless there's some nice oppurtunity.
Intel can afford to get market share with the help of contra-revenue thanks to their big balance sheet and relatively better release schedule.
AMD is plagued by delays and poor economic resources.
A design win did pop up about a month back. BungBungame Photon2 tablet is one of the first with AMD A10 Mullins processor - Liliputing

Probably the top end parts didn't have as good power,price characteristics to get into decent sub-8 inch tablets as compared to competition's offerings.


----------



## vkl (Jan 11, 2015)

An SFF design win for a Mullins part: Quad-core AMD SoC squeezes into pocketable mini PC - The Tech Report


----------

